# dell xps 410 diagnostic lights 1 3 4 will not start



## upset-atdell (Oct 19, 2010)

This morning I turned on my computer and it is making a loud noise but it will not start. The diagnostic lights on the front say 1 3 4. This happened a couple of times before, and I would shut it off, wait a few minutes and turn it back on and everything would work fine. However, this time it did not start at all. I am thinking it might be the processor, but I am not sure? If it is, how would I know what kind of processor it needs? Dell will not tell me unless they troubleshoot and determine what the problem is and then they would send their technician out to fix it (too costly). Help!!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

According to Dell's on-line documentation, if diagnostic lights 1, 2, 3 are green and 4 is off, "Another failure has occurred." Suggested resolutions are:



> # Ensure that all hard drive and CD/DVD cables are properly connected to the system board (see System Board Components).
> 
> If there is an error message on your screen identifying a problem with a device (such as the floppy drive or hard drive), check the device to ensure that it is functioning properly.
> 
> If the operating system is attempting to boot from a device (such as the floppy drive or hard drive), check system setup (see System Setup Program) to ensure the boot sequence is correct for the devices installed on your computer.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If the fan module is running fast, and you have no display I would almost bet on a motherboard failure. All the Dell's with BTX motherboards had a high failure rate after about 3 years.


----------



## upset-atdell (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for replying

To cwwozniak: Diagnostic lights 1, 3 and 4 are green and diagnostic light 2 is off.

To win2kpro: Is there any way to confirm that it is the motherboard and not just the processor? Also if it is either, how do I find out which kind to buy that will be compatible with my computer. Also how easy is it to replace a motherboard / cpu and if I replace the motherboard would I have trouble reactivating Win XP. Thanks for your reply


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The chance that the problem is the processor is almost nil. If the fan module is running wide open or very fast with no display, this is a classic symptom of motherboard failure.

The only way to find a board for your machine would be to do a Goggle search for Dell XPS 410 motherboards, or you should have a Dell part number stenciled somewhere on the board which you could use in a Google search. 

Personally, if the problem is discovered to be the motherboard I would be hesitant about replacing the board unless you can do it yourself. You might get lucky and find a new motherboard, however most you will find will be used boards since Intel discontinued further developement of the BTX form factor in 2006 so consequently very few new BTX boards were built after Intel discontinued developement.

If you can find a new or used Dell board you should have no problem reinstalling Windows although all of your components should work with a Dell replacement board simply by transferrring the components.

If you had to have someone replace the board (can't do it yourself), in my opinion it wouldn't be a worthwhile investment considering the cost of new machines today, and the fact that in most cases the warranty on a used board if generally around 30 days or so.


----------



## upset-atdell (Oct 19, 2010)

Well since I last signed in this is what happened. After I posted on this site, late that evening we tried turning on the machine again and it booted up without incident. We decided not to turn it off again, and see what happened. This was Oct 10, 2010. It worked fine till yesterday. There was a thunderstorm in our area and lots of lightning, so we decided to shut down everything. Of course, this morning when we turned it on, the problem is there again. Diagnostic light 1 3 4. I am wondering, since it worked for over 17 days without incident, could it really be the motherboard? If the motherboard was dead it shouldn't have worked, right? I also saw on the dell support board that several other xps 410 users had encountered the same problem, but there doesn't seem to be a universal solution. Some said they changed their PSU, others changed their video card and others did change their motherboard. One user said they just dusted out their computer and it worked after that. I did buy a can of compressed air and tried to dust out computer, ( not sure if I was successful) but I still had the same problem. Maybe I will actually try to remove the fans and blow off the dust and reinstall them? Hope it wont be too difficult?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

By using the rationale that a component (motherboard) worked X number of days without failure was good, then you would have to assume that another component (the power supply) since it also worked for X number of days was also good. This assumption is not correct since you are not considering erratic, i.e. spasmodic (intermittent) correct operation of either component.

I believe that either one of two things is happening. #1-The power supply is not sending a consistent Power Good Signal, or #2-The motherboard circuitry is not responding correctly to a proper Power Good Signal from the power supply. I'm not going to write an essay on the Power Good Signal, however you can read about the Power Good Signal here; http://www.pcguide.com/ref/power/sup/funcPowerGood-c.html

What I would do is take your tower to a shop that has a power supply tester that tests not only the voltage on the rails, but also tests the Power Good Signal response time. The normal response time is less than 500ms. A good power supply Power Good Signal will generally be around 330-350ms.

When I had machines come in for testing I always tested the power supply with two different power supply testers to validate that the voltages and Power Good Signals. There may be very minor variations in voltage and Power Good Signals between two power supply testers, however they should be minor. If the power supply tests good with two different testers then you have to look further than the power supply as the source of your problem.

Erratic operation that you cannot consistently duplicate is the hardest part of computer troubleshooting, and the problematic part can only be determined by changing parts.

Motherboard wiring is so complex I don't know of a way by which the Power Good circuitry on a motherboard can be tested without changing the component. I don't believe the problem you are encountering can be solved in a forum. The machine needs to be on a workbench where components can be tested and exchanged as necessary.

If you are successful in solving the problem I would appreciate you posting the solution since I am very interested in learning more about what causes these problems in BTX form factor motherboards even though they are no longer being produced.


----------

